
The 2018 free privacy tools starter kit - eugeniub
https://ebelinski.com/2018-free-privacy-tools/
======
paulryanrogers
Decentraleyes and Onionshare look intriguing. Others seem more well-known.

~~~
craftyguy
Yea this seems to be a very light (i.e. missing tons of options/explanations)
version of privacytools.io.

------
Ftuuky
Can someone post the list here? Corporate firewall is blocking access.

~~~
craftyguy
As you wish:
[https://craftyguy.net/paste/5X0XnLzW](https://craftyguy.net/paste/5X0XnLzW)

~~~
Ftuuky
Thanks for trying but it blocks that site as well.

~~~
craftyguy
Wow, your IT is nuts. Anyways, here's the text, assuming HN let's super large
comments through..

\--------------------------------------------

The 2018 free privacy tools starter kit

April 30, 2018 * Eugene Belinski

The following is a list of free tools I recommend for protecting your privacy
online from advertisers, your ISP, social media companies, and others. For a
broader discussion on privacy, check out my 2016 talk at Open Twin Cities.

TutaNota: A privacy-conscious email provider based in Germany, a country with
stronger data privacy laws than the US. The free plan gets you a [email
protected] address with 1 GB of storage. Unlike Gmail, TutaNota cannot scan
your emails to display targeted ads, because your emails on TutaNota servers
are encrypted at rest. (See limitations.)

ProtonMail: A more well known privacy-conscious email provider based in
Switzerland, protected by Swiss privacy laws. The free plan gets you your own
[email protected] address with 500 MB of storage, but all of your sent emails
have a required "Sent with ProtonMail" signature. The paid plan is about $60
per year. (See limitations.)

Note-taking

Standard Notes: A cross-platform note-taking app with cloud storage. Unlike
iCloud Notes and Google Keep, no one can read them except you. Their mobile
apps are fine, but the desktop app needs some improvement. The free plan is
more than enough for most people. I have found that the Extended plan
($35/year) doesn't really improve the desktop app, so it's not worth the
money. Messaging

Signal: A messaging app so secure that it's recommended by Edward Snowden.
Available for iOS and Android. You can use it to send messages, group
messages, calls, and video calls, which are always end-to-end encrypted, so
they can't be read by anyone else. Operating systems

Tails: A privacy and anonymity-focused operating system. Typically, Tails is
installed on an external USB drive, and run on a computer, without replacing
or affecting the OS inside the computer. Tails is a Linux OS, so there's a bit
of a learning curve. All internet usage on Tails is routed through Tor. It's
like the Tor Browser, but for the entire OS. More information can be found
here.

LineageOS: An operating system for Android phones that is free and open-
source. Combined with microG, it's worth trying out if you have a compatible
device.

Web browsing

Tor Browser: The most secure web browser, Tor Browser routes all your traffic
through the Tor Network. This means that your ISP can't tell what you're
browsing, and the websites you visit will not necessarily know who you are.
However, Tor Browser is not all you need to browse anonymously.

Firefox: For more standard web browsing, Firefox is the most popular free and
open-source web browser. Unlike Chrome, it won't scan your files. Firefox is
FOSS software developed by Mozilla, a non-profit organization.

Browser extensions

uBlock Origin: The most popular and most effective content blocker, blocking
targeted ads, third-party trackers, malware, and more for Firefox, Chrome,
Opera, and Edge. There is also a Safari experimental version. Beware of mixing
up uBlock Origin with "uBlock", which is outdated.

Privacy Badger: A content blocker that is similar to uBlock Origin, but it
only blocks trackers and ads that track you. Developed by the Electronic
Frontier Foundation, it is available for Firefox, Chrome, and Opera.

HTTPS Everywhere: Another extension by EFF, HTTPS Everywhere redirects you
from HTTP to HTTPS when it's available, increasing your privacy. Available for
Firefox, Chrome, and Opera.

Decentraleyes: Helps avoid being tracked by third-party CDNs. Available for
Firefox, Chrome, and Opera.

NoScript (Firefox only): For more advanced users, NoScript blocks all
JavaScript scripts, and allows you to selectively whitelist scripts and
websites.

File sharing

OnionShare: A tool that lets you securely and anonymously share a file of any
size with someone, over the Tor Network. Available for Mac, Windows, and
Linux. Authentication

FreeOTP: A free and open-source authentication app for iOS and Android that is
an alternative to Google Authenticator.

Authenticator by Matt Rubin (iOS only): A simple, beautiful authentication app
that is an alternative to Google Authenticator. It is free, open-source, and
never connects to the internet.

More

Where to go from here? PrivacyTools.io has much more detailed lists of privacy
tools, both free and non-free. They cover additional categories like VPNs,
decentralized social networks, and password managers. In addition,
/r/privacytoolsIO/ is a great place to ask questions about privacy tools.

------
Razvan78
what about brave? [https://brave.com](https://brave.com)

~~~
Krisor103
I would second this. The Brave browser based off of a Chromium build has some
of the best tracker/ads shield I have seen. The recent ICO was very fruitful
and it's Blockchain 'tip' system is interesting in its goal of 'removing the
toxic middle'.

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/06/brave-makes-push-to-
reward...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/06/brave-makes-push-to-reward-
content-makers/)

